# Stephen Sharrod



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Just found out one of my ex cabin mates Steve Sharrod is still around and and living somewhere in some town? on Lancashire coast. Maybe one of our members might know of him and can provide me with extra details of where he is so i can get in contact.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Lets find Gus 1st Dave!!


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

you never know Pat, Steve might live next to Gus!!!!


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Ok Pat, you found Gus.Well done. Your next challenge ..........


----------

